# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Cañete, el único ministro que cumple sus promesas....Por desgracia.

## NoRegistrado

Artículo de Febrero 2012:


_Cañete anuncia un terremoto en la legislación medioambiental española
El Gobierno abre la puerta al trasvase del Ebro, la reducción de los objetivos de calidad del aire y la construcción en el litoral. Muchas de sus 66 propuestas no figuraban en el programa electoral de Mariano Rajoy.

Hace 12 años, cuando el presidente Aznar defendía el trasvase del río Ebro para regar las huertas de Levante, Miguel Arias Cañete confesó a unos agricultores murcianos: "Sale por cojones, porque el Plan Hidrológico o sale en esta legislatura o no sale nunca". No salió, pero el hoy ministro de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente anunció este miércoles que sí saldrá con Mariano Rajoy en el poder, sin dar detalles de en qué consistirá. 

Arias Cañete hizo este anuncio en su primera comparecencia en el Congreso, en la que anunció un vuelco total a la legislación medioambiental en España, con 66 propuestas en todos los ámbitos que regula su Ministerio. Es difícil encontrar precedentes en los que un ministro haya anunciado tantas reformas de leyes en tan poco tiempo. En un discurso de más de tres horas leído a toda velocidad, en el que Arias Cañete se comió tantas palabras que el diputado de UPyD Toni Cantó admitió haberse perdido varias propuestas, el ministro anunció las modificaciones de la leyes de Costas, de Calidad del Aire, de Evaluación de Impacto Ambiental, de Desarrollo Sostenible del Medio Rural y de Patrimonio Natural y Biodiversidad, además de anunciar el nuevo Plan Hidrológico Nacional. Casi nada de esto figuraba en el programa electoral del PP.


El Gobierno resucita el Plan Hidrológico Nacional que tumbó Zapatero

La tramitación de este terremoto legislativo en el Congreso, con mayoría absoluta del PP, será "un paseo militar", utilizando el término empleado por Arias Cañete en 2000 refiriéndose a la aprobación del trasvase del Ebro. Como trasfondo de esta reforma radical de la legislación española subyace un mantra pronunciado este miércoles por Cañete: "Sólo si la política medioambiental es viable económicamente puede mantenerse a largo plazo. Lo contrario es engañarse".

Las organizaciones de conservación de la naturaleza reaccionaron con vehemencia a la batería de medidas del ministro. Para Ecologistas en Acción, los cambios suponen "un jaque mate al medio ambiente sin precedentes" con el "único objetivo de favorecer el crecimiento económico". 

Costas


Se da vía libre a las industrias "no perjudiciales" en el litoral público

El ministro dio este miércoles algunos detalles de la "profunda" reforma anunciada hace unos días de la Ley de Costas, que defiende el uso público del litoral desde 1988. Cañete explicó que el objetivo es "compatibilizar la protección del litoral con el desarrollo de actividades económicas no perjudiciales". Para Greenpeace, cuando Cañete aseguró que "frenar la actividad económica en el litoral no garantiza su conservación" abrió la puerta a nuevos proyectos urbanísticos. La reforma de la ley incluye la "recuperación de terrenos degradados para el desarrollo de actividades económicas" y el fomento de la "desafectación de espacios del dominio público que ya no requieren una protección especial por haber perdido sus características naturales". 

La Ley de Costas de 1988 dice todo lo contrario, como denuncia Juan Carlos del Olmo, de WWF: si un terreno en el litoral está degradado, la ley obliga a restaurarlo, no a desa-fectarlo, que es desvincularlo de su uso público. "Vemos con muchísimo miedo la reforma de la Ley de Costas, porque si se desafecta un terreno de dominio público el siguiente paso es privatizarlo", señala Del Olmo.

La nueva portavoz de Medio Ambiente del PSOE, Leire Pajín, preguntó a Cañete si la reforma supone "una vuelta al pasado, volviendo al espíritu de su Ley del Suelo para construir en todas partes sin planificación, sin límite, volviendo a la depredación del territorio y del litoral y a una economía especulativa con los pies de barro".


El ministro no apoya la reducción del 30% del CO

En 1988, la Ley de Costas declaró dominio público todo el terreno de playa y hasta donde hubiesen llegado los mayores temporales conocidos. Las viviendas construidas en ese suelo antes de 1988 recibieron una concesión de 30 años para compensar la pérdida de propiedad. Los dueños no pueden venderlas. A partir de 2018, tocaría derribarlas. Arias Cañete desveló este miércoles que el Ministerio planea ampliar ese plazo.

Ante las críticas de Pajín, el ministro le restregó el caso del hotel El Algarrobico, una mole de 411 habitaciones construida en una playa de Carboneras (Almería) gracias a la permisividad de la Junta de Andalucía, la indecisión del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente socialista y, sobre todo, al apoyo del Ayuntamiento, regido por el PSOE. "Yo Algarrobicos no sé hacer, ni los pienso hacer. Aquí alguien me lo podría enseñar. Yo voy a dedicarme a poner en valor nuestras costas y playas. En el litoral español hay ejemplos nefastos y magníficos. Yo prefiero copiar los magníficos", espetó Cañete a Pajín.

Aguas

El ministro también anunció "un nuevo Plan Hidrológico Nacional" con el objetivo de garantizar el suministro de agua "de una manera integral y solidaria en todo el territorio nacional". Cañete evitó en sus primeras tres horas de comparecencia utilizar la palabra "trasvase", hasta que la empleó en sus respuestas a la oposición. "Hagamos las obras que haya que hacer, porque hay mucho sentido común que aplicar a la planificación hidrológica", declaró.

El responsable de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente justificó estas obras en la necesidad de "aprovechar aguas excedentarias". La Plataforma en Defensa del Ebro anunció inmediatamente que tomará las calles para protestar contra la política "claramente trasvasista" del PP, según informó su portavoz, Manuel Tomás, a la agencia Efe. La diputada del Partido de los Socialistas de Catalunya (PSC) en el Congreso, Teresa Cunillera, criticó la "indefinición" del ministro, que hace "temer el peor de los escenarios" al PSC. "No ha dicho si este nuevo plan incluirá los trasvases del Ebro y ha enmascarado sus auténticas intenciones", lamentó Cunillera. La Directiva Marco del Agua de la UE no admite trasvases entre cuencas diferentes salvo en casos extremos.

Arias Cañete defendió con datos la necesidad de un nuevo Plan Hidrológico Nacional y lamentó "la herencia recibida", como ya hizo en la toma de posesión de sus altos cargos hace unas semanas. El ministro recordó el estado del plan de desaladoras del Gobierno de Zapatero, puesto en marcha tras tumbar el anterior Plan Hidrológico Nacional de José María Aznar en 2004. De las 51 desaladoras previstas, sólo hay 17 en funcionamiento, otras 15 en construcción y el resto sólo están sobre el papel, según detalló Cañete. La inversión necesaria para completar el plan de desalación de Zapatero ascendería a 2.416 millones de euros, además de los 1.664 millones ya gastados.

Cañete aboga por fijar "objetivos realistas" de contaminación 


El ministro también se comprometió a "alcanzar la plena depuración de la carga contaminante en aguas en España", comenzando por los grandes núcleos y las poblaciones en áreas de importancia ambiental. Este anuncio ha sido aplaudido por organizaciones ecologistas como WWF. Cañete recordó que Bruselas ya ha abierto dos expedientes sancionadores a España, uno por no depurar las aguas en 23 grandes núcleos urbanos y otro por verter aguas residuales en zonas de importancia ambiental, como ocurre en 912 municipios españoles, la mayoría gobernados por el PP.

Contaminación

La reciente Ley de Calidad del Aire, de 2007, tampoco se salva del seísmo en la legislación ambiental y será "revisada". Cañete abogó por fijar "objetivos realistas", lo que para Ecologistas en Acción "suena a retrasar su cumplimiento". En algunas ciudades gobernadas por el PP, como Madrid, se respira actualmente un aire ilegal, con incumplimientos generalizados de los límites legales de varios contaminantes marcados por la UE. La alcaldesa de la capital y exresponsable de Medio Ambiente, Ana Botella, siempre ha escudado el retraso en la toma de medidas contra la contaminación en que "el paro asfixia más".

Cambio climático

Cañete se desvinculó este miércoles de las declaraciones bienintencionadas del anterior Gobierno socialista, que pedía con otros países europeos que la UE aumente su objetivo de reducir sus emisiones de CO2 un 20% en 2020 hasta llegar a un recorte del 30%. Preguntado por Leire Pajín por su postura, el ministro fue tajante: "No vamos a asumir compromisos que no pueda cumplir nuestro país". 

Cañete criticó los escasos avances del Gobierno de Zapatero para reducir las emisiones de CO2 del sector del transporte, las viviendas y los residuos. Y lamentó que el cumplimiento del protocolo de Kioto, que permite que España aumente sus emisiones hasta un 15% respecto a 1990 en el periodo 2008-2012, esté todavía lejos por este lastre. El objetivo sólo se logrará desembolsando cientos de millones de euros para comprar derechos de emisión a otros países. "Yo no puedo asumir un 30% si no cumplo ni el 15% de Kioto, si estoy comprando derechos de emisión por un tubo", defendió. "Ser líderes mundiales en cambio climático no es hacer declaraciones voluntaristas que no sirven de nada, sino cumplir los objetivos de Kioto", remachó.

Para Ecologistas en Acción es un "jaque mate" ambiental sin precedentes 


Para reducir las emisiones, el Gobierno conservador propone potenciar el papel de los bosques como sumidero de CO2, apoyar planes de movilidad urbana en las grandes ciudades e impulsar la rehabilitación de viviendas. En la campaña electoral de 2004, Rajoy prometió plantar 800 millones de árboles si ganaba las elecciones. En 2008, rebajó la cifra hasta los 500 millones de árboles. En 2011, las promesas desaparecieron.

Cañete aseguró este miércoles que la decisión del Ministerio de Industria de eliminar las ayudas a las energías renovables no suponen "un parón", sino una "ordenación temporal".

Océanos

Frente a la intención de Bruselas de eliminar los descartes, los peces pescados accidentalmente que se devuelven muertos o agonizantes al mar, Cañete propuso de manera confusa vincular esta medida "al establecimiento de posibilidades de pesca nacionales acordes con la composición natural de las capturas de cada pesquería". El ministro anunció un impulso a las áreas marinas protegidas, las grandes olvidadas en la legislación española.

Agricultura

Cañete adelantó la creación de un nuevo Plan Nacional de Regadíos para "reducir el consumo de agua". También se pondrá en marcha un Plan Nacional de Acción para el uso sostenible de pesticidas y fertilizantes y se revisará la Ley para el Desarrollo Sostenible del Medio Rural para "acercarla más a la realidad"._ 

http://www.publico.es/espana/419868/...ental-espanola


 Resulta increíble que en temas que machacan el medio ambiente y lo avanzado en los últimos años, Atila Cañete sea tan eficiente y a un año vista haya cumplido tantas promesas.

Qué pena que Zp no le fichara para ministro de trabajo cuando prometió el pleno empleo.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Luján

Desde luego, Cañete es lo peor que le habrá sucedido al medio ambiente nacional si no se remedia.

----------


## sergi1907

Por desgracia creo que este señor será recordado durante mucho tiempo y no precisamente por su bien al país.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Como siempre, el ingenio español va saliendo en defensa de lo injusto.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

